# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  المروءة مروءتان ...

## أبو الحسن محرز الجزائري

قال ابن حبان -رحمه الله- : حدثنا الحسن بن سفيان حدثنا سويد بن سعيد حدثنا مسلم بن عبيد أبو فراس قال قال ربيعة:
(( المروءة مروءتان:
فللسفر مروءة، وللحضر مروءة، فأما مروءة السفر فبذل الزاد ،وقلة الخلاف على أصحابك وكثرة المزاح في غير مساخط الله، وأما مروءة الحضر فالإدمان إلى المساجد، وكثرة الإخوان في الله، وتلاوة القرآن )). اهـ من ( روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء ص 132.131)

----------

